# Alpha cubes



## askakiat (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah...so i'm thinking to buy an alpha cube...since my ghosthand have frequent lock-ups...i have a f2 too...its fast...but now its slowing down(i dropped it a few times)

heard that the old type A is nice...but i would like to ask for more opinions from u guys before buying..(i've read the review,at the sticky post...)

what would u guys suggest me to buy?? =)

(sorry for bad english)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 26, 2010)

whatever suits you.
I prefer the aii and av, i like the crispy and choppy feel. I don't like the aiii it's too chunky and not really good feel as others for me ;D


----------



## askakiat (Apr 26, 2010)

i heard alot of good comments for that 2 cubes too...so they turns out to be better than other Alpha type cubes?? =)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 26, 2010)

Uh A-V even though i still use my old type A


----------



## askakiat (Apr 26, 2010)

uh...and...whats the different between A-V and haiyan's cube?? blur~~


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 26, 2010)

Alpha V

[youtube]AlH0Hqx_5nU&[/youtube]


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 26, 2010)

askakiat said:


> uh...and...whats the different between A-V and haiyan's cube?? blur~~


A-V


Spoiler











Haiyan - Haiyan


Spoiler


----------



## askakiat (Apr 26, 2010)

ah...now i'm completely clear about that...big thanks to iSpinz... 

so...Alpha-V is the best??

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261

this is the one right??


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the old A myself. Fantastic cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't get the A-V yet. When the new mold comes out, then buy it. The new mold has rounded corners, which are very good. Unless you want to sand down a lot of corners, I suggest waiting a week or two.


----------



## askakiat (Apr 26, 2010)

i see...does popbuying sells old type A??i dont see that in the popbuying list...lolx..

@koreancuber : owh..ok..i'll wait for awhile..stick to my f2 at the moment then... thanks alot..


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Don't get the A-V yet. When the new mold comes out, then buy it. The new mold has rounded corners, which are very good. Unless you want to sand down a lot of corners, I suggest waiting a week or two.


speaking of that, its supposedly 6 days after he has gotten the new mold, when will he release it?


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get the A-V yet. When the new mold comes out, then buy it. The new mold has rounded corners, which are very good. Unless you want to sand down a lot of corners, I suggest waiting a week or two.
> ...



He needs some time to test it and produce enough for the initial release. I think he deserves some time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



i think you could test it in 1 day, and make 800 cubes a day, nuff said


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the A2.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


Patience my friend. He's just trying to make sure the cube is as best as possible for us cubers, so we don't waste our money.


----------



## xbrandationx (Apr 27, 2010)

What about the A-IV


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 27, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> What about the A-IV



The AIV is like an AV prototype, so the AV was an improvement on it.


----------



## xbrandationx (Apr 27, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> The AIV is like an AV prototype, so the AV was an improvement on it.



How much better is it?


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 27, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > The AIV is like an AV prototype, so the AV was an improvement on it.
> ...



I've never heard anybody recommend the AIV, but the AV is probably the second most popular cube. It's fast, cuts corners well, doesn't really lock up, but clicky. Talk to koreancuber if you need more convincing.


----------

